# What to do with spare ground coffee...?



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi

We just bought a coffee machine but are waiting on a new grinder, so as a stopgap I had some beans ground for me today at a local coffee shop. Due to a communication breakdown the grind is not fine enough [4oz shot in just under 20 seconds from our machine and it didn't taste good at all...]

Pavolis at Vagabond was really great and I now have some near perfectly ground coffee to tide us over, but I was wondering what to do with the 250g we have that is not right for our machine.

It's good coffee:

http://https://vagabondcoffeeroasters.com/products/finca-los-laureles-guatemala

I was wondering if it was a good idea to do some cold brew with it, and then freeze it for use in cocktails... but I worry that it is ground too fine for that.

Be a shame to waste 230g of fine coffee...any ideas welcomed

Robert


----------



## johnnyka7 (Mar 5, 2018)

what about making Tiramisu ?

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/9652/bestever-tiramisu

You would need 300ml of coffee, so watery espressos (more like Americano) could do the job


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Problem is once the coffee has been ground it's starting to go stale , not trying to cause upset but after a short time it's only fit for the bin


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Pour over?


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Thecatlinux said:


> Problem is once the coffee has been ground it's starting to go stale , not trying to cause upset but after a short time it's only fit for the bin


I'll give it to someone I don't really like then.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Once you get your new grinder you'll be back in control


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Could always brew it then use the grounds for the following uses


Pest Repellent. Sprinkle used coffee grounds around your plants to protect them against destructive garden pests like ants, snails, and slugs. ...

Fertilize Your Garden


Just a couple of ideas


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

I would love to have a coffee jelly and freeze it first for a desert, That's what I usually do for every spare ground coffee and my children love it.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Cold brew would work, can't grind too fine for that.you may want to filter it post brewing though.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Sprinkle it over ice cream.


----------

